# Welche Teichphilosophie und welche Technik



## teichbaua (18. Aug. 2009)

Hallo Forum,
auf Grund der Tatsache, dass ein nicht mehr genutzter Pool im Garten ( 4,2m x 8,3m) einem Gartenteich weichen soll, habe ich mich in den untiefen des Internets auf die Suche nach "dem Teichbauprinzip" gemacht. Dabei bin ich unweigerlich über die Firma und die Philosophie "NaturaGart" gestolpert.
--> Filtergraben
Ich habe mir dann Unterlagen schicken lassen und diese durchgekaut und war am Ende vom System eigentlich überzeugt.
Schaut man sich allerdings andere Schwimmteiche an, so stellt man fest dass es unterschiedlichste Methoden gibt diese anzulegen, und jede Art scheint auf ihre Weise zu funktionieren.
Nun mal eine Aufdröselung der unterschiedlichen Philosophien die es im Teichbau gibt und eure Einschätzung zur Praktikabilität.

Naturagart: Filtergraben außerhalb des Schwimmbereichs (20% der Größe der Schwimmbereichs)
keine Pflanzen im Schwimmbereich, nur im Filtergraben, Wasser wird durch Pumpe und Unterdruck von Schwimmbereich in Filtergraben und umgekehrt befördert.

Naturweiher: Nur ein Teich, an den Rändern Pflanzzone --> MIT oder OHNE Abtrennung?
--> Technik wie Umwälzpumpe dringend notwendig? Von wo nach wo wälzen?
--> keine Technik?

Teich der nur Über Filter und Pumpe geklärt wird?
--> Welches Filtermaterial?
--> Kies in den Weiher oder nicht?

Desweiteren habe ich noch ein paar Fragen:

Wenn Ein-Topf-Prinzip: Auf was werden die Pflanzen gepflanzt? Erde schwimmt doch auf und "verdreckt" das Wasser? Mit was wird die Abtrennung geschaffen? Holzbalken?

Hat jmd. erfahrung mit Naturagart?
Wer hat seinen Teich innen vermörtelt?


Fratgen über Fragen...

Danke euch


----------



## Christine (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Teichphilosophie und welche Technik*

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen!

Ich denke, Deine Fragen gehören eigentlich in die *Abteilung Schwimmteiche*. Dort solltest Du Dich mal umschauen....

Insbesondere der *Teichbau von Thias* wird Dir so manche Frage beantworten.[/B]


----------



## HOBI (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Teichphilosophie und welche Technik*

Hallo,
all diese Fragen würden mich auch interessieren. Ich lese schon länger fleißig mit, aber es ist echt schwer, einen hier mal einen richtigen Durchblick zu bekommen... bei den vielen, verschiedenen Systemen, die es gibt...
lg


----------



## Digicat (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Teichphilosophie und welche Technik*

Servus 

Meine Geschichte:
Als wir damals (2003) beschlossen haben einen Schwimmteich zu bauen, haben wir nach selbst gezeichneten Vorstellungen, Offerte von verschiedenen Galabauer eingeholt.

Den zuschlag bekam "Der" der 
1.) unser Vorstellungen am nähesten kam
2.) dem zufolge am günstigsten war

Ausser einem Buch über Schwimmteiche gab es keinerlei Infos (zumindest machten wir uns nicht die Mühe nach welchen zu suchen).

Aus heutiger Sicht hätte ich damals vieles anders gemacht, was die Technik anbelangt, aber diese hat sich auch bis heute natürlich weiter entwickelt .

Was ich damit sagen will:

Erstellt ein Konzept, wie Ihr euch den Schwimmteich vorstellt, grob genügt schon, detailierter umso besser, fein wird es dann sicher durch uns, mit dem vielen Wissen was hier "Lagert".

Jetzt vorab zu sagen, dieses oder jenes System ist besser, kann so nicht beantwortet werden, alle sind gut, der eine auf diese Art, der ander wieder in einer anderen Art.


----------



## Markus66 (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Teichphilosophie und welche Technik*

Servus Teichbaua!

Ich habe vor über 20 Jahren meinen ersten Teich gebaut. Einen Zierteich ohne viel Planung. Er hat auch ohne Technik funktioniert. Später wurde er noch mit einer Pumpe und einem Quellstein nachgerüstet.
Mittlerweile bin ich umgezogen, hab ein Haus gebaut und plane gerade meinen großen Schwimmteich.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/23507
Natürlich habe ich mich auch die selben Fragen wie Du gestellt.
Nachdem hier eine große Lobby von Naturagart-Anhängern ist will ich mal das Naturagart-Prinzip mit Filtergraben nicht weiter kommentieren nur auf die fast immer zu hohen Phosphat- und PH-Werte aufmerksam machen. 

Um die unterschiedlichen Schwimmteich-Philosophien miteinander zu vergleichen muss man vorab die Systeme analysieren – was aber vereinzelt recht schwierig ist, da sich viele Hersteller und GaLa-Bauer in Schweigen hüllen und ihr "einzigartiges" System vermystifizieren! :beeten

Die Grundprinzipien sind eigentlich ganz einfach, jedoch stehen alle Schwimmteichbereiche miteinander in Beziehung.

*Man unterscheidet nach Kammern:*
1-Kammer-System
2-Kammer-System
3-und-mehr-Kammer-Systeme

*Nach dem Technisierungsgrad:*
Keine Technik
Wenig Technik (1 kleine Pumpe)
Mittlere Technik (1–2 Pumpen, Skimmer, Filter)
Viel Technik (1–2 Pumpen, Skimmer, Filter, Ausströmer, Bodenablauf, etc.)
Sehr viel Technik (keine öko-biologische Regenerationszone)

*Der Anzahl der Teichkammern und der Technisierunggrad bestimmen die Größe – Länge, Breite und Tiefe – der Regenerationszone.*
Keine Technik: 30% Schwimmzone – 70% Regenerationszone
Wenig Technik: 50% Schwimmzone – 50% Regenerationszone
Mittlere Technik: 60% Schwimmzone – 40% Regenerationszone
Viel Technik: 80% Schwimmzone – 20% Regenerationszone
Sehr viel Technik: 100% Schwimmzone – keine Regenerationszone

*Schwimmtiefe und max. Tiefe der Regenerationszone:*
Keine Technik: min. 250 cm Schwimmtiefe – bis 150 cm in der Regenerationszone
Wenig Technik: min. 250 cm Schwimmtiefe – bis 100 cm in der Regenerationszone
Mittlere Technik: min. 180 cm Schwimmtiefe – bis 80 cm in der Regenerationszone
Viel Technik: min. 160 cm Schwimmtiefe – bis 40 cm in der Regenerationszone
Sehr viel Technik: min. 150 cm Schwimmtiefe

*Pflanzplan und Pflanzendichte*
Die richtigen Pflanzen können auch einen wesentlichen Beitrag zur Wassergüte im Schwimmteich liefern. Dabei ist auf Standortbedingungen von Teichpflanzen besonders zu achten. Zum Beispiel gerade bestimmte – die empflindlichen – Unterwasserpflanzen sind für Sauerstoff- und Phosphorgehalt im Teich mitverantwortlich. 

*Wasserdurchströmung*
Die Art und Geschwindigkeit der Wasserdurchströmung haben auch einen direkten Einfluss auf die Reinigungskraft des Schwimmteichs. Je höher die Geschwindigkeit desdo weniger Zooplankton. Horizontale Wasserdurchströmung ist weniger effektiv als vertikale. Wobei natürlich der Schichtaufbau und das verwendete Substrat eine wichtige Rolle spielt.

*Pflegeaufwand*
Der Pflegeaufwand nimmt absurderweise mit Einsatz von mehr Technik zu! Man sollte dann ja den Skimmer jeden Tag kontrollieren ob Tiere im Vorfilter stecken usw. Jede Technik ersetzt ja nur eine bestimmte Funktion eines natürlichen Teiches. Und diese Technik muss dann auch gewartet werden.
Natürlich angelegte Teiche ohne Technik bedürfen aber auch der Pflege.
Keine Technik: Absaugen von Schlamm im Schwimmbereich, Pflanzenschnitt im Frühjahr und im Herbst.
Wenig Technik: Absaugen von Schlamm im Schwimmbereich, Pflanzenschnitt im Frühjahr und im Herbst, Wartung der Teichpumpe (Vorfilterreinigung).
Mittlere Technik: Absaugen von Schlamm im Schwimmbereich, Pflanzenschnitt im Frühjahr und im Herbst, Wartung der Teichpumpe (Vorfilterreinigung) der Filter.
Viel Technik: Absaugen von Schlamm im Schwimmbereich, Pflanzenschnitt im Frühjahr und im Herbst, Wartung der Teichpumpe (Vorfilterreinigung) der Filter, Rückspülung von Filteranlagen.
Sehr viel Technik: Absaugen von Schlamm im Schwimmbereich (bis zu 10 x jährlich, täglich reinigen von Überlaufrinnen, Reinigen bzw. Auswechseln von Filtermedien.

*Preis*
Die Preise bei Schwimmteichen hängen natürlich auch von vielen Kriterien ab, wie Größe, Lage, Technik, Selbstbau, Materialbeschaffung, etc. Ich hab hier mal Durchschnittspreis angegeben wo man sich orientieren kann.
Keine Technik: ab 100 EUR/qm
Wenig Technik: ab 110 EUR/qm – Wartungskosten: ab 100 EUR pro Jahr
Mittlere Technik: ab 150 EUR/qm – Wartungskosten: ab 300 EUR pro Jahr
Viel Technik: ab 300 EUR/qm – Wartungskosten: ab 800 EUR pro Jahr
Sehr viel Technik: ab 400 EUR/qm – Wartungskosten: ab 1.500 EUR pro Jahr

Wie Du siehst kommt da ja einiges zusammen und die Aufstellung ist ja noch immer nicht komplett. Es fehlt zum einen noch eine Übersicht über die Abdichtung ob Beton, oder Folie mit oder ohne Vlies, Ton etc.
Auch der Anteil der Natürlichkeit sollte auch Berücksichtigung finden. Haben Tiere in meinem Teich einen optimalen Lebensraum? Oder gibt es eine Abtrennung des Schwimmbereichs mit Teichsäcken oder Holz usw.
Holzbalken schwimmen zum Beispiel auf…

In diesem Sinne noch viel Spaß beim Planen 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Digicat (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Teichphilosophie und welche Technik*

Servus Markus

Danke für deine Aufstellung  .... hilft bestimmt vielen Usern die einen Schwimmteich planen


----------



## thias (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Teichphilosophie und welche Technik*

Hallo Markus,

das ist ja eine interessante Aufstellung.
Allerdings ist es ganz schwer, so etwas zu systematisieren, das muss man wahrscheinlich auch sehr flexibel sehen und Dogmen sind das nicht.
Mein System passt da z.B. kaum rein.

Nach der Einstufung habe ich viel Technik (eine Pumpe, Bodenablauf, Skimmer, Pflanzenfilter (Filtergraben) und liege trotzdem unter 100 €/m² und brauche auch keine 800 € Kosten im Jahr....

Mir ist auch nicht klar, wie du zu der Aussage dieser kommst,





> Nachdem hier eine große Lobby von Naturagart-Anhängern ist will ich mal das Naturagart-Prinzip mit Filtergraben nicht weiter kommentieren nur auf die fast immer zu hohen Phosphat- und PH-Werte aufmerksam machen.


 hast du schon so viele NG-Teiche analysiert  oder neg. Erfahrungen gemacht?

Ich denke auch, man kann die Systeme nur im Zusammenhangh beurteilen, ein Patchwork wird für einen Einsteiger nicht gehen.
Was evt. noch geht, dass man verschiedene Systeme kombiniert. Ich habe z.B. NG mit dem Kiesfilter von Ralf Glenk.

Bei meiner Auswahl vor 4 Jahren habe ich versucht die Funktionsweisen der verschiedenen Systeme zu verstehen und habe mich dann für das einleuchtenste System entschieden. Geheimniskrämereien sind bei mir also gleich durchgefallen. 

Es wäre natürlich schön, wenn man die verschieden Systeme zusammenfassen und beschreiben könnte, Vor- und Nachteile, praktische Wertung. 
Ich könnte das für NG und teilweise Ralf Glenk, aber die anderen?

Man kann die Teiche auch neben den technischen und gestalterischen Dingen durch die Prozesse systematisieren, die ablaufen. Das finde ich für einen funktionierenden Teich wichtiger:

Umwälzung, welche Art

Nährstoffaustrag
keiner, U-Wasserpflanzen, Pflanzen im durchströmten Kies... 
UVC-Lampe, Zooplankton

Sedimentaustrag
Teichsauger, keiner, Bodenablauf, Zielsaugtechnik, Pflanzen

Wasserreinigung
mech. Filter, Pflanzen, Sedimentation in Filtertonnen oder Filtergraben

Bodensubstrat 
Kies/Sand zu Bakterienansiedlung, nackte Folie, Beton

Skimmer und/oder Bodenabsaugung

...

Das ganze ist nicht einfach


----------



## Markus66 (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Teichphilosophie und welche Technik*

Hallo Thias!

Ich bin ja noch in der Planungsphase für meinen eigenen Schwimmteich den ich im nächsten Frühjahr verwirklichen will. Habe also eigentlich nur normale Gartenteicherfahrung. Ausser einmal unfreiwillig drin untergetaucht… 
Ich beschäftigte mich in meinem Urlaub intensivst mit den unterschiedlichsten Schwimmteichanbietern. Habe mir mittlerweile ettliche Teiche vor Ort angesehen (davon 3 mit Naturagart gebaut) und auch mit den Besitzern gesprochen.

*Zu Naturagart:*
Ich finde die Produkte von Naturagart zum Teil wirklich gut. Aber das bieten auch viele andere zum gleichen Preis, auch billiger und manche sicherlich teurer. 
Bei bestimmten Produkten muss man auf den jeweiligen Hersteller einfach vertrauen – Stichwort Teichfolie. Ich kann die Folie A und B ohne fremde Hilfe nicht von ihrer Qualität beurteilen – da muss ich der Werbung glauben, oder nicht!
Zu den Schwimmteichen die das Filtergrabenprinzip angewenden. Alle drei NG-Teiche hatten optisch klares Wasser.  Aber alle drei Besitzer klagten aber auch über folgende Punkte:
• Phosphatgehalt zu hoch
• Wasserhärte zu hoch
• Schlechtes Wachstum der Uferbepflanzung im Schwimmbereich
Ich weiß schon das drei Schwimmteiche jetzt nicht wirklich repräsentativ sind für alle NG-Anlagen. Mich hat das aber schon gewundert und meinen Entschluss bestärkt nicht nach dem NG-Prinzip mit Filtergraben (ohne weitere Regenerationszone) zu bauen.

Mich würde da jetzt stark interessieren wie Deine Erfahrungen mit Phosphatgehalt, PH-Wert und Pflanzenwachstum im Schwimmbereich sind. 

*Zu den Bewertungskriterien*
Mir ist schon klar das man nicht alle Schwimmteichsysteme über einen Kamm scheren und auch nicht nach den gleichen Gesichtspunkten betrachten kann. Es spielen ja noch viele Faktoren mit die ich in meiner Auflistung nicht drinnen hab… (wie am Ende ja steht)
Auch wollte ich keine Dogmen aufstellen! ;-)

Preise:
Die Druchschnittspreise hab ich zum Beispiel aus den Angeboten mehrerer GaLa-Anbieter gemittelt. Da kann man mit Eigenleistung natürlich weit darunter liegen, aber auch weit darüber. Sollte ja auch nur ein Anhaltspunkt sein.
Auch spielt ja die Größe eines Schwimmteichs eine große Rolle – im Normalfall je größer desdo stabiler und eigentlich günstiger wird ein Schwimmteich.

Die biologischen Abläufe und Prozesse in einem Schwimmteich sind ja auch voll interessant. Wobei ich da schon mitgekriegt habe, dass in dem Breich noch lange nicht alles erforscht ist und viele Zusammenhänge noch im dunkeln liegen.

In diesem Sinne
Markus


----------



## Markus66 (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Teichphilosophie und welche Technik*

@Thias und alle anderen

Hier hab ich mal noch die Prozesse und die einzelnen Komponenten aufgegliedert. Komisch das wird ja immer mehr! 

*Wasserumwälzung*
natürliche Umwälzung
gepumpt mit 12V-Pumpe im Schwimmteich
gepumpt mit 12V-Pumpe nach Filterreinigung
gepumpt mit 220V-Pumpe in Trockenaufstellung

*Oberflächenreinigung*
keine
Skimmerteich
Schwimmskimmer
Rundskimmer
Wand-/Einbau-Skimmer
Überlaufrinne

*Sedimentaustrag*
keiner
manuell mit Teichsauger
Bodenablauf
Mittenablauf
mehrere mit Zielsaugtechnik

*Nährstoffaustrag*
keiner
Repositionspflanzen
Zooplankton
biochemisch mit Phosphatbinder

*Sauerstoffanreicherung*
Keine
Quellstein
Bachlauf
Oxydator
Unterwasserpflanzen
Biochemisch

*Mechanisch-technische Wasserreinigung*
grobe mechanische Vorfilter
Absetzbecken
UVC-Lampe
feine mechanische Filter
Filter mit aroben Mikroorganismen

*Biologische Wasserreinigung*
Filtergraben
Horizontale Durchströmung der Substratschichten
Vertikale Durchströmung der Substratschichten
Biofilm
Zooplankton

*Bodensubstrat*
Kein Substrat
Kies 16/32
Kies 2/8
Sand
Sand-Erde-Mischung
Erde
Beton

*Bepflanzung*
keine Bepflanzung
Wasserpflanzen
- Schwimm- und Schwimmblattpflanzen
- Seerosen
- Exotische Liebhaberpflanzen
- Unterwasserpflanzen
Sumpf- und Wasserstauden
Krautartige Pflanzen
- Stauden
- __ Farne
- Gräser
Gehölze
- Heimische Ufergehölze
- Dekorative Laubgehölze
- Dekorative Nadelgehölze
- Rhododendren und __ Azaleen

*Abgrenzung des Schwimmbereichs*
keine
Mauer
Naturstein
Holz
Teichsäcke

So das wars erst mal wieder. Ich hoffe jetzt fehlt nicht mehr viel. Jetzt müssten wir eigentlich die verschiedenen Systeme entsprechend analysieren und zuordnen können. :smoki

Internette Grüße

Markus


----------



## sternhausen (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Teichphilosophie und welche Technik*

Hallo Markus
Deine statistischen Aufstellungen finde ich im Prinzip recht gut, nur deine Aussagen bezüglich NG Teich muss ich leider ein klein wenig richtig stellen.



> Phosphatgehalt zu hoch



kann ich nicht bestättigen und ich kenne eine Menge NG Teiche persönlich.
So nebenbei erwähnt, habe ich bei den Wasserselbsttestern schon einiges an Schwachsinn bezüglich Messwerte erlebt.




> Wasserhärte zu hoch


kommt meist bei neugebauten Teichen vor da dort meist das Füllwasser schon sehr hart ist, dieses Problem erledigen aber die Jahre und der Regen.



> Schlechtes Wachstum der Uferbepflanzung im Schwimmbereich



Im NG Prinzip gibts im Normallfall gar keine Uferbepflanzung im Schwimmteich, beim NG Prinzip ist die Uferbepflanzung im UFergraben und wenn da noch etwas schlecht wächst, dann frage ich mich ernsthaft wo wächst dann sonst noch was.
Dazu muss ich aber sagen das ich auch keinen Ufergraben habe und die Randbepflanzung im Schwimmteich selbst habe.
In diesem Falle hast du recht im Schwimmmteich wachsen die Pflanzen nicht so gut, das hat aber auch einen Grund.
Der Grund ist das die Philosophie von Ng folgende ist:
Schwimmteich = Nährstoffarm
Ufergraben und Filtergraben = Nährstoffreich
Das hat den Vorteil das e dann eben wenn wirklich richtig nach NG gebaut im Schwimmteich ganz wenige bis keine Algen vorkommen und genau darin liegt der Erfolg von NG.

Zur Qualität, tja das ist sicher Anschauungssache, schlecht ist die NG Qualität sicher nicht, aber was ganz besonders wertvoll ist, ist der Service und das Know How von NG.
Versuch mal einen billigen Internethändler zu fragen wenn du Probleme hast oder am Sonntag wo die meisten bauen und nicht mehr weiter wissen einen anderen Händler zu erreichen.
Bei NG gibt es zB auch eine Wochenend Hotline für Kunden.
Übrigens die Kosten pro qm Waserfläche liegen bei NG je nach Ausführung deutlich unter 100 Euro, im Schnitt kannst du sagen zwischen 60 und 80 Euro incl Aushub.

Sind jetzt aber nur einige Beispiele, wobei ich ausdrücklich erwähnen will das es sicher auch noch andere gute Systeme gibt die funktionieren.
Nur für Selbstbauer finde ich hat NG klar und deutlich die __ Nase vorn.

Grüße Reinhard
der von NG nicht gesponsert wird sondern nur überzeugt ist.


----------



## Markus66 (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Teichphilosophie und welche Technik*

Hallo Reinhard!

Also die drei Aussagen über NG-Teiche stammen nicht von mir. Ich hab diese genauso gehört und hier mal gepostet und ja nach Richtigkeit gefragt. 

Ein Argument gegen die generelle Bauweise von Naturagart hätte ich noch anzuführen. Das stammt auch von mir. Dafür dürft ihr mich auch steinigen.  

Schwimmteiche die nach dem NG-Prinzip gebaut sind eigentlich Biopools mit Naturoptik. Das soll heissen, das diese Schwimmteiche keinen oder nur sehr begrenzten Lebensraum (Mit Einschränkungen im Filtergraben)  für Tiere bieten. Bei fast allen anderen Schwimmteichsystemen, vor allem ohne Technik oder mit wenig Technik gebauten Schwimmteichen ist das nicht so.

Gerade in der heutigen Zeit, wo natürliche Gewässer immer eingeschränkter der Tierwelt zur Verfügung stehen ist es eine tolle Sache wenn ich das Vergnügen (Schwimmen in meinem Garten) mit dem Nützlichen (Schaffen eines Lebensraums für gefährdete Arten) verbinden kann.
Das ist ja auch der Grund wieso Teiche auch Biotop genannt werden.

Gruß

Markus


----------



## thias (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Teichphilosophie und welche Technik*



Markus66 schrieb:


> *Zu Naturagart:*
> Ich finde die Produkte von Naturagart zum Teil wirklich gut. Aber das bieten auch viele andere zum gleichen Preis, auch billiger und manche sicherlich teurer.
> Bei bestimmten Produkten muss man auf den jeweiligen Hersteller einfach vertrauen – Stichwort Teichfolie. Ich kann die Folie A und B ohne fremde Hilfe nicht von ihrer Qualität beurteilen – da muss ich der Werbung glauben, oder nicht!
> Zu den Schwimmteichen die das Filtergrabenprinzip angewenden. Alle drei NG-Teiche hatten optisch klares Wasser.  Aber alle drei Besitzer klagten aber auch über folgende Punkte:
> ...


 
Hallo Markus,

was NG angeht, kann ich mich nur Reinhard anschließen (starke Lobby )
Phoshat, PH und Härte hängen von den örtlichen Gegebenheiten ab und haben mit NG nichts zu tun. Meine Härte ist z-B. gar nicht nachweisbar, da wir sehr weiches Trink-Wasser haben und der Teich nur mit Regenwasser nachgefüllt wird. Ich hätte es sogar lieber etwas härter...
Das mit den Pflanzen stimmt, hängt wie Reinhard schon schrieb mit dem NG-Prinzip zusammen. Ich habe aber auch welche im Schwimmbereich, die muss ich aber Düngen (Seerosen mit Langzeitdünger). Pflanzen im Schwimmbereich haben es nach meiner Erfahrung aber auch schwer durch den heftigen Badespaß von Kindern...
Der Ufergraben wächst aber sehr gut. 
NG ist nicht billig, das stimmt, die Produkte sind aber auch sehr gut und praxiserprobt. Man kauft dort aber nicht nur Produkte, sondern auch das know-how mit. Sich dort nur Infos zu holen und dann billig kaufen, naja . Denen ihre Tests und Verfahrensentwicklungen müssen ja auch bezahlt werden.


----------



## Markus66 (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Teichphilosophie und welche Technik*

@ Thias

Das viele Produkte von NG sicherlich sehr gut sind stelle ich ja gar nicht in Abrede. Das auch viele Ideen auf einem guten Konzept beruhen will ich auch nicht leugnen. Und das Entwicklungskosten sich in den Preisen niederschlagen ist auch klar.
Mein eigenes Argument gegen das System Filtergraben hab ich vorhin Reinhard geschrieben. Zu den Werten kann ich ja sowieso nichts sagen, denn ich hab keine eigenen Proben entnommen und auch nicht das Wasser in den Teichen geprüft. Wobei ja leider die billigen Prüfmethoden alle mehr oder weniger für die Katz' sind…

Ab und an hab ich halt das Gefühl sobald man an NG-Prinzipien Kritik übt, fühlen sich alle Nutzer auch gleich angegriffen an.

Liebe Grüße aus Kärnten

Markus


----------



## thias (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Teichphilosophie und welche Technik*



Markus66 schrieb:


> Ab und an hab ich halt das Gefühl sobald man an NG-Prinzipien Kritik übt, fühlen sich alle Nutzer auch gleich angegriffen an.


 
nein, Markus, ich fühle mich nicht angegriffen 
Ich finde es nur nicht gut, wenn falsche Behauptungen im Raum stehen, dann will ich es richtig stellen.

Wie das z.B.:


> Schwimmteiche die nach dem NG-Prinzip gebaut sind eigentlich Biopools mit Naturoptik. Das soll heissen, das diese Schwimmteiche keinen oder nur sehr begrenzten Lebensraum (Mit Einschränkungen im Filtergraben) für Tiere bieten. Bei fast allen anderen Schwimmteichsystemen, vor allem ohne Technik oder mit wenig Technik gebauten Schwimmteichen ist das nicht so.


 
Das ist der Rand meines Schwimmbereiches:
    
Sieht das aus wie ein Pool? 

Der Filtergraben ist praktisch ein Naturteich, es sind dort alle Tiere vertreten, die sich so an einem Biotop ansiedeln. Habe z.B. seeehr viele Molchbabys. Die Fläche sollte 20-30% des Schwimmteiches sein. 
Im Schwimmteich sind auch welche, aber weniger. Es ist klar, die fühlen sich dort nicht so wohl, da öfter gestört. Das sieht man an den Fröschen, die frei wählen können. Im Schwimmteich sind nur welche, wenn länger nicht gebadet wird. Die Tiere wollen einfach nicht gestört werden, da ist der Filtergraben sogar viel tierfreundlicher als ein Einkammersystem.
Du kannst den Filtergraben, oder besser -Teich ja auch viel größer bauen, die Tiere werden es dir in einem ungestörten Umfeld und Lebensraum danken 
Das NG-Prinzip hat übrigens wenig Technik, nur eine Pumpe und ein paar Meter Rohre. Durch das Schwerkraftprinzip ist es schonend, keine mech. Filter oder UVC, relatv geringe Umwälzung (55W-Pumpe bei 85 m³), biologischer Abbau von Mulm und Nährstoffen.
Für die bakterielle Reinigung habe ich noch einen durchströmten "Kiesfilter" nach Ralf Glenk, also nicht die reine Lehre von NG


----------



## Markus66 (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Teichphilosophie und welche Technik*

@Thias

Dein Filtergraben ist also eigentlich ein naturnaher Filterteich der einen optimalen Lebensraum für Tiere bietet. 
Find ich super. Das Du dann auch noch eine bakterielle Reinigung nach Ralf Glenk in Dein System packst kann ich auch gut nachvollziehen. Aber zu Deinem Filterteich hab ich dann noch eine Frage:

Anette hat mir mal geschrieben, dass der Filtergraben nach x Jahren praktisch vom Schwimmteich abgekoppelt und der Schlamm, Mulm und Dreck der sich über die Jahre angesammelt hat entsorgt wird. Heißt das nicht dass Du in Kauf nimmst das natürliche Biotop in Deinem System zu zerstören?
Wenn das so ist gefällt mir persönlich das gar nicht…

Womit wir wahrscheinlich wieder bei der Frage angelangt sind. Wie bekomme ich den Dreck aus einem System.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## thias (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Teichphilosophie und welche Technik*



Markus66 schrieb:


> Womit wir wahrscheinlich wieder bei der Frage angelangt sind. Wie bekomme ich den Dreck aus einem System.


 
Da hast du den Knackpunkt richtig erkannt. 
Bei NG wird oft moniert, dass man nach einigen Jahren vielleicht den Filtergraben mal ausräumen muss, aber verschwiegen, dass man bei anderen Systemen den Teich ständig mit dem Teichsauger reinigen muss.
Natürlich kann man den NG-Schwimmteich wie alle anderen mit dem Teichsauger reinigen, dann wird der Filtergraben nie voll. 
Mein Teich ist jetzt über 3 Jahre allt, ich sehe nocht nicht mal einen Ansatz der Verlandung im Filtergraben...
Ein Filtergraben (ist bei NG immer ein naturnaher Filterteich, bei mir ist er 2-3 m breit und 12 m lang) verlandet so schnell, wie ein Naturteich eben verlandet. 
 
Ein Stück von meinem "Filtergraben"


Man kann gegen das Verlanden auch was tun, indem man die Pflanzen zurückschneidet und so Biomasse heraus holt. Der Mulm wird ja von den Pflanzen in Biomasse umgewandelt. 
In den nächsten 5-10 Jahren muss ich bei mir bestimmt nicht Schlamm schaufeln.


----------



## HOBI (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Teichphilosophie und welche Technik*

1. Frage zu NATURAGART
Hat jemand von Euch den Naturagart Filtergraben schonmal gereinigt?
Ich kann mir noch nicht ganz vorstellen, wie das ganze dann abläuft... Muß ich den Teich dann komplett ausräumen? Oder nur mit einem Schlammsauger durchfahren und Pflanzen ausschneiden?

2. Frage zu GLENK
Beim System von Glenk findet die Reinigung ja über einen durchströmten Kiesfilter statt -> welche Bedeutung haben hier die Pflanzen? Sind die nur zur Deko? Liegt dieser Kiesfilter extern oder ist das ein 1-Kammern-System?
Es gibt ja böse Zungen, die behaupten, daß man mal alles umschaufeln und reinigen  muß, wenn die Hohlräume verstopft sind -> wie sind die Erfahrungen damit?

3. Frage zu 1-Kammersystem / Mehrkammersystem
Im Buch vom Weixler hab ich am Wochenende gelesen, daß es bei Mehrkammernsystemen bei vielen nach einigen Jahren zur Katastrophe kommt (Algen und hygienische Probleme) - Filter verschlammen nach kurzer Zeit.
Hingegen ist man bei 1-Kammernsystemen ständig von reinigenden Organismen umgeben.
Wie sind hier die LANGZEIT-Erfahrungen?

Ich hab es schon oft geschrieben   - mir gehts primär um glasklares Wasser und der Frage mit welchem System ich das am Besten und günstigsten hinbekomme...


----------



## Markus66 (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Teichphilosophie und welche Technik*

Zu Frage 1 und 3 kann ich leider nichts sagen.

Zu Frage 2:
Egal was für ein System man benutzt Pflanzen haben vielerlei Aufgaben in einem Schwimmteich zu erfüllen. Zum einen entziehen sie dem Wasser verschiedenste Nährstoffe, ob Nitrat, Nitrit, Phosphat, etc. Zum anderen durchwurzeln sie das Substrat und lockern es dadurch auf und bieten unzähligen Bakterien und Mikroorganismen erst die Lebensgrundlage im Substrat. Glenks System ist ein 1-Kammersystem – siehe http://www.schwimmteich-selbstbau.de/seite59a.html
Damit Hohlräume nicht verstopfen verwendet Ralf Glenk einerseits einen Grobfilter und empfiehlt einen weiteren Partikelfilter um Schwebeteilchen nicht in das Substrat zu kriegen.

Eventuell zu Punkt 3:
Mein klassischer Gartenteich war ein 1-Kammersystem und nach 15 Jahren hab ich mit dem Vorfilter an der Pumpe noch immer kein Problem gehabt. Allerdings immer brav den Mulm am Grund entfernt und Blätter etc. 1 mal wöchentlich abgekeschert sowie 1x jährlich Pflanzen zurückgeschnitten…

Lg
Markus


----------



## thias (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Welche Teichphilosophie und welche Technik*



HOBI schrieb:


> 1. Frage zu NATURAGART
> Hat jemand von Euch den Naturagart Filtergraben schonmal gereinigt?
> Ich kann mir noch nicht ganz vorstellen, wie das ganze dann abläuft... Muß ich den Teich dann komplett ausräumen? Oder nur mit einem Schlammsauger durchfahren und Pflanzen ausschneiden?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Hobi,

zu1.
Mein Teich ist erst 3 Jahre alt und natürlich musste ich denFiltergraben noch nicht reinigen, auch sehe ich noch keinerlei Anzeichen dafür. Es können sich darin durchaus 20... 30 cm Mulm aufbauen. Dieser wir aber durch die Pflanzen auch wieder abgebaut.
Die Reinigung nach NG sieht theoretisch so aus: Schieber schließen, FG leerpumpen. Pflanzen abheben, Schlamm darunter rausschaufeln, Pflanzen wieder rein, Wasser rein. Das Gleichgewicht wird dadurch kaum gestört.

zu 2. 
Ich nehme an, dass die Pflanzen eine sehr große Bedeutung haben. Bei mir wachsen sie besser als im Substrat des Filtergrabens. Das liegt an der Durchströmung vom Kies mit nährstoffhaltigem Wasser. Viele Glenk-Nutzer sagen, dass der Kies nicht verstopft, kann ich aber noch nicht beurteilen.
Glenk hat normaler Weise ein Einkammersystem (nur ich nicht)

zu 3.
Das ist typischer polemischer Philosophiestreit  und absolut unlogisch.
Ob Ein- oder Mehrkammersysteme, wenn diese durchströmt werden, sind überall "reinigende Organismen". Die werden sich aus einem Schwimmteich nicht zurückziehen . Und wenn schon, es erfolgt ja ein ständiger Wasseraustausch.


----------



## RKurzhals (3. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Welche Teichphilosophie und welche Technik*

Hallo Markus,
super Beitrag !   
Hallo teichbaua,
da wurde Dir schon viel beantwortet. Wenn Du einen Schwimmteich baust, dann ist der meistens rechteckig, oder weicht erst ab größeren Dimensionen stärker von der Rechteck-Form (bzw. "L-Form") ab.
Naturagart versteht sich meines Wissens als "Systemteich"-Anbieter in diesen Dimensionen, solange Du ein vergleichsweise kleines Projekt hast. Ich würde nach Markus Aufstellung den Grad dieser Lösungen in "mittel" einstufen. Die Jungs von Naturagart bieten also ein System an, dass ohne Technik nicht läuft, aber dank des Filtergrabens nicht allein durch Technik läuft. Der Rest sind Vorbehalte und normale Risiken. 
In einen Schwimmteich direkt würde ich Pflanzen nur einsetzen, wenn ich mich weit genug davon aufhalte (das senkt die qm- und Technikkosten, aber auch den Aufenthaltsbereich). Schau Dir das Ganze mal in den Badeseen an. Das sind Extrembeispiele, wie "Substrat" und Pflanzenreste aufgewirbelt werden. Bei wenig Platz ist für einen Schwimmteich Technik also vorteilhafter (trotz höheren qm-Preises, was in der Summe aber wenig ändert).


----------

